# mouse vid



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey all.
i was chattin with my friend and he sent me this link since he knows i have a piranha: it is from consumptionjuction.com, what a name :laugh: .

http://www.consumptionjunction.com/downloads/cj_28069.wmv

Oburi


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Super sick...One of the best I've seen. I like tha last shot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate it
it shows the meaner side of p's 
and viscios piranha's attack








this is why they are banned and hated everywhere


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i hate it
> it shows the meaner side of p's
> and viscios piranha's attack
> 
> ...


 huh :rock:


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

That is awsome


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

that was sick............







viscious little reds and caribe....WHEW...







Very nice........


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Gotta be one of the better mouse vids I've seen!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DAMM! Seems like it was in slow mo but that mouse got tore up!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>it shows the meaner side of p's 
and viscios piranha's attack .........

yea' right!

-but honest, whenever you put in some Goldy or anything alive, the poor thing its fighting for its life and its a same thing isn'it?

that http://www.consumptionjunction.com is one sick site...

... and video is bizarre







and it can sound even better with some sick music compiled in it

...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i hate it
> it shows the meaner side of p's
> and viscios piranha's attack
> 
> ...


then why do you watch it????????..you say this everytime somebody write or show carnage..remember there piranhas not angelfish....don't like ..don't view..

btw that video was created by fork tongue..


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very nice. The credit goes to you forked tongue! nice vid









Oburi


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

loved the video.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

THATS MY VIDEO







and they used it without my permission







after it was deleted from this site after I asked xenon to delete it i realised afterward that irt wasnt very flattering to their immage and asked xenon to remove it, this is the second time someone has used MY video without permission, i have written them a email, and am waiting for their response
sincerly
FT
aka PatrickR


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> THATS MY VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice recording skills video was good but poor mouse







o'well thats life.
only the strong go on


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> THATS MY VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea, I could have swore I had seen it before.

FT you should make some more vids for P-Fury, you do great work


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that video in particular was rather brutal because they took so long to take the mouse out. they are kinda small so it seemed like they had a hard time shredding it fast. it does not give them a bad image at all!







they don't kill to be vicious or vengeful, they eat to survive. survival is a beautiful and pure thing. i wish people would realize that they are wild animals and animals don't run on the underlying stigmas related to human religion and morals. animals do what nature intends them to do, and that is a beautiful thing. as an owner of piranha all of us need to recognize their pureness and appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> that video in particular was rather brutal because they took so long to take the mouse out. they are kinda small so it seemed like they had a hard time shredding it fast. it does not give them a bad image at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone that does not like these video's, me included, have problems with piranha nature - I mean, it's a big part of their attractiveness. So there's no denying or commenting on their instinct - they are just programmed to do what they do, including attacking and devouring live mammals - there's no right and wrong in nature: animals just do what they do...

But here's the difference: in the wild, their diet includes these types of animals (as well as other larger live prey items), because they need to kill to survive. For piranha's in a home aquarium, it's a completely different situation: these fish don't have to hunt to survive - they are fed on a regular basis, and fed stuff that is much more nutricious that the garbage they eat in the wild. So, live mamals don't add anything needed or useful to their diet (since they can easily be replaced by much better prepared food items), which leaves grim/gory entertainment as the only 'valid' reason to feed those types of foods - no extra value added, imo...

This doesn't mean I look down on, or have no respect for people that do feed their piranha's (or other predatory fish) mice, rats or whatever live foods - to each his own, but imo. it's just 100% unnecessary, and serves no other purpose than entertainment. And besides that, it does give piranha's a bad name (no matter if they do the same in the wild - this happens in a captive environment), as well as piranha enthousiasts in general...

Just my 2 cents...

If you have read this whole post and do not agree: my apologies for wasting 3 minutes of your life...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweet video!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Killer!!!


----------



## NaKturnalbeast (Oct 1, 2003)

Nice Vid Fork Tongue







. I Dont quite understand why people are always complaining about "Carnage". If they dont like it They dont need to watch it. They kno what they are gonig to see when they click the link. O well cant make every one happy, right?.

Gotta Love The P's

PS: Fork Tongue: VERY NICE QUALITY VID BRO! keep em comming.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> i hate it
> it shows the meaner side of p's
> and viscios piranha's attack
> this is why they are banned and hated everywhere


Hey death in #s, you knew what was in that link before you clicked on it, right? Based on all your previous redundant posts we have realized that you dont like this stuff, so shut up and qut telling us. It is getting old. This does not reflect my views on what was in that video or whether I condone it or not, it simply states that your bitching is getting annoying. We get the picture, you dont like carnage. Now keep it to yourself and if you dont like those videos, DONT WATCH THEM!!!!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

no!!!







im in school right now and that web site is blocked (cant go to bad wedsites) :sad: now thats a bitch


----------

